# A very strange journal.



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

OHHH! I feel like writing in pink. This makes me feel happy XD. So first of NEWS (yay). Im setting up an NPT, wish me luck. Alexander, my newest HM blew a bubblenest. I would upload pics, but I have no idea how. Anyways, its his first bubblenest so WOOT.Thunderbolt, my old man VT grows ever older and lazier, I think his time is drawing near.Sigh. I got my eyes dialated, so Im currently farsighted *leans way back, trying to see screen*. Hopefully the dialation will go away soon, then I can see again. Ugh, this post is long. I needed to talk, apparently.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Shadow, I use all colors, and fonts to talk in..lol..but.. _*Congrats on the bubblenest*_, _it's a beautiful sight, my "Sammy" did his within the first week that we had him, pix in my album..when he was upgraded to a "Critter Keeper" 1st upgrade from bowl, then to his current *3 gal* 360!!_


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks!

So today the bubblnests grew :-D. Also in school we are on the MOST boring units, in each class we are reading a book that we are quizzed on. Ugh. I love books but honestly, these books are either really stupid, or read so slowly I could pass out. I'm so glad we are out for the summer in 16 days!! Then I can get working on my NTP! I'm having fun journaling, though I never could keep up with physical journals.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Ugh. I sprained my ankle awhile ago. Now it has dicided to come back and haunt me. Yay. Atleast its friday. Weekend. Fun. Im kinda tired. May post more later.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey all of the no people that read this. I was in the store and the clerk (who's from California, apparently) was talking to
my cousin. She was looking for a spray tan place. My cousin told her about one. She has some sort of spray tan spas attack. Jumping up and down, squealing, all that jazz. Lol.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Spray tans annoy me - I end up leaving tan stuff on my clothes and bed.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

I like real tans. The ones that dont rub off, or have uneaven spots.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Its decoration day. We spent an hour getting flowers. I didnt go to the graveyard. Now I'm super bored. We had a hard time getting flowers in the car, we ended up putting them in the back seat with a seatbelt so they wouldnt slide. Then some stupid flower went and got crushed it the door. Other than that it survived. We are so busy today, I had to do water changes at 8:00 this morning. Never done THAT before. So much for a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

shadowpony said:


> I like real tans. The ones that dont rub off, or have uneaven spots.


I wouldn't know, I've never had one.  

Hope your week is more relaxing that your weekend!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

That would be nice.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

I had a pretty nice mothers day. I gave mom a Victoria's Secret giftcard and a drawing. I had some good food. I guess I'm gonna log off.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What was your food? Always keen to hear of tasty things to eat.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Lets see... Ham, chicken caserolle (sp? I cant spell),mashed potatoes with gravy,grean beans,and strawberry shortcake for dessert. An average Mother's Day meal at my grandmothers house


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

So I had a HORRID day at school. First off let me tell you that I was the sole target of a bully last year. Since then I have assumed a "head down" type of additude. I am shy, quiet, and almost afraid of people. I may be blowing this out of preportion, but I was completely ignored today. No "Hi". No wave. I sat with my freinds at lunch, who said about two words to me. During our free period, when I sat down to talk, my freind walked away. Oh well. Maybe I'll have a better day tommorow.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That sounds like no fun.  Hope it gets better!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

It did. My school is moody.


----------

